# Suggestions of plants for a 3 gal Picotope



## finhead (Jun 27, 2007)

This 3 gal picotope is all glass measuring approx. 12x9x8. It's open at the top with a 9 watt 50/50 lamp. I only want plants and shrimp. I have a few moss balls and I thought I would add Riccia attached to a small piece of driftwood. Can someone out there give me some advice on types of shrimp ,where to get them and and other plants that would make an outstanding bookcase aquarium. Thanks in advance. Oh, I also need a place to get the riccia.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out this site for lots of good info on shrimp, as well as our inverts forum here. Regarding your lighting, lose the 50/50 bulb and get one in the 6500K-10,000K range. You could consider H. micranthemoides or HC, though you might need more lighting for HC. I would also recommend using Excel as a carbon source, and of course a touch of ferts. Look through the plantfinder for other plants which might be of interest to you.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

You might also want to try Glosso. I have no 1st hand experience, but my LFS has a 3-gallon Picotope that is growing the nicest looking Glosso ever, and I asked the maintainer of the thing about it.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 3 gallon picotope that I might be setting up too. I wanna find a cool small piece of drift wood with some java ferns and anubias around it. Then some HC all around it. Then just shrimp.


----------

